# Opera 11 Alpha



## roddierod (Oct 21, 2010)

If you're crazy like me it is out:
http://www.opera.com/browser/next/


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 22, 2010)

Just installed to test it.
It looks much more stable then current version in ports:
* they fixed ~ in x11 dialogues, so now ~/src works as supposed
* I clicked "Closed tabs" button few times and it didn't crash 
* x11 open/save still sux, but 1% less

Currently I have no problem. Btw, I'm posting this post using opera 11 alpha


----------



## vermaden (Oct 22, 2010)

Also downloaded and tired it, works far better then 10.6x, AT LAST FONTS ARE RENDERED CORRECTLY, I was using Opera 10.10 because of that fonts issue.

Crashes if You want to disable SPEED DIAL, but generally works quite stable as for alpha.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 22, 2010)

Just note:
backup your ~/.opera before you try it, otherwise you will face problems when running opera you installed from ports

Heck I thought my server was hacked because of this (Opera wasn't displaying any of my server sites), later I noticed, that it wasn't displaying some other sites as well (deleting cache didn't help)

luckily I'm using zfSnap, so I copied .opera since my last reboot


----------



## roddierod (Oct 22, 2010)

Only problem I'm having so far is getting it to recognize the flash plugin. It pulls in all the other ones. Just not that one.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 22, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Just note:
> backup your ~/.opera before you try it, otherwise you will face problems when running opera you installed from ports



Strange, I unpacked new Opera 11 into that dir: ~/tmp/opera.11/ (binary is here: ~/tmp/opera.11/opera) and it does not use my current ~/.opera/ profie but new clean from here: ~/tmp/opera.11/profile


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 22, 2010)

I installed it to ~/.local/ ...


----------



## roddierod (Oct 22, 2010)

I installed to ~/.local also and it created a ~/.opera-11.00 directory instead of using the ~/.opera directory.

During the install script I specified that I wanted 11.00 appended to the installations to avoid the problem you have. I forget the specific wording of that question.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 22, 2010)

I ignored that, because I make hourly snapshots and snapshot per reboot 
Just warning others


----------



## vermaden (Oct 22, 2010)

Install You say ...

That would explain A LOT since I did not installed it, I just unpacked provided *.tar.bz2 and use it right away, that way You have new profile in that unpacked directory. Works very well that way and You can remove it with single rm -r -f ~/tmp/opera.11 command


----------



## Beastie (Oct 22, 2010)

I always do as vermaden does. Alphas and Betas are made for trial only, not permanent setup.


----------



## roddierod (Oct 22, 2010)

Since they wrote a new installer I've been using it on all the alphas and betas since the 10.5 or 10.6, Before those releases I did it that way also.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sites still not working well with it?*

A minority of sites have usability problems with opera. Anyone care to check this latest release with  http://www.sce.com/outage (an atypical example). ?? BTW probably fixed with a switch from "author mode " to "user mode"


----------



## oliverh (Oct 23, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Also downloaded and tired it, works far better then 10.6x, AT LAST FONTS ARE RENDERED CORRECTLY, I was using Opera 10.10 because of that fonts issue.
> 
> Crashes if You want to disable SPEED DIAL, but generally works quite stable as for alpha.



FreeBSD is somewhat behind, there is already a fix for the mentioned problem:

http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/10/15/font-fixes-for-nix-the-last-10-70-build


----------



## vermaden (Oct 23, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> FreeBSD is somewhat behind, there is already a fix for the mentioned problem:
> 
> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/10/15/font-fixes-for-nix-the-last-10-70-build



Thanks for update mate.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 28, 2010)

Hm, I'm not as crazy as Rod. Can I still try it?


----------



## roddierod (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL! I think you can...you're close.


----------



## darkshadow (Oct 28, 2010)

*lets get crazy*

I feel crazy I will try it , if things go wrong you should help me red !


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 28, 2010)

I think he just called you a commie. Should I ban him fo...Oh damn, wrong forum


----------



## roddierod (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, what's that all about? Next thing you know I'll be some liberal-right-wing-wacko nut-bag!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 29, 2010)

You *do* use ASP.NET ... That doesn't work in your favor ...


----------



## roddierod (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey now! "They" made me do it...I was just following orders.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 1, 2010)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> You *do* use ASP.NET ... That doesn't work in your favor ...



My lunacy is heighten! I just found and article on using Python as the script interpreter in ASP code. I will now surreptitiously replace all java code with python!!!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 1, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> A minority of sites have usability problems with opera. Anyone care to check this latest release with  http://www.sce.com/outage (an atypical example). ?? BTW probably fixed with a switch from "author mode " to "user mode"


Another example, midwayusa-dot-com ... Not very convenient to shop there with Opera unless one switches to User Mode.  I had lost the usermode-authormode toggle button on a toolbar during a recent few crashes. (Another version of opera still retained it, on the same machine. I could not find out how.) Solved by unchecking all the toolbars, and adding the seven-or-so toolbars one-by-one until one appeared that could be configured with the dialogs to show the toggle. It currently has 1...the author-mode/usermode button 2... a fit-to-width button which I JUST discovered during this reconfiguration, and is very useful for wide-width forum pages, 3... a no images-show images toggle button 4... the page magnification number shown. FYI I now have that conf backed up with only 3 files AFAIK:
operaprefs.ini, fontswitch.ini, and .opera/toolbar/standard_toolbar.ini    
(the toolbar in question is either the tab bar, address bar, or status bar.)


----------



## roddierod (Nov 1, 2010)

I just went to both  http://www.sce.com/outage and midwayusa.com and both look fine to me. The sce site seems to be right justified and have a hard length set which gives it a odd look if you maximized opera (at least on 1280x1024). But this isn't exactly an Opera problem it a problem with the author designing for IE specifically.

Midwayusa I was able to goes as far as one can with out actually purchasing the manual case trimmer and everything looked fine.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmm, I revisited both, and the mouse cursor moving thru the center of the pages vertically causes graphical mouseover-somethings-menus to cover up part of the page and/or appear-disappear when they are not actually mouse-overed. I then usually switch to user mode when lengthens the page(s) considerably, making them navigable but harder to read an intended part of it(them). ... Similarly, osnews has icons exactly on each topic-headline, one can only guess what the headlines say (half of them at least) without switching to User Mode. About to try vermaden's suggestion below...


----------



## vermaden (Nov 2, 2010)

Check opera:config *Prefer Fontconfig Settings* option, it forces Opera to 'respect' fontconfig settings.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 3, 2010)

I could not find that option anywhere in opera:config (v 10.00). Maybe it is in the newer version, or renamed in the newer version from another option. OTOH I should maybe check the newer version before this posting.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 3, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I could not find that option anywhere in opera:config (v 10.00). Maybe it is in the newer version, or renamed in the newer version from another option. OTOH I should maybe check the newer version before this posting.



Yup, it's definitely not in 10.x, and definitely is in 11.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 5, 2010)

So some HTML5 things (enjoy) work but others still don't.

By the way, anyone has 100/100 on Acid3? Here, 10.00, 10.64 and 11.00 beta pass 99/100.

On the overall, I see no big differences between 10.5x and 11.00, and the X11 open/save dialogs still suck.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 5, 2010)

I also get 99/100 with Opera 10.63 in Windows.

IMHO the new CSS3 is much more interesting than HTML5.


----------



## Zare (Nov 5, 2010)

Opera/9.80 (X11; FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386; U; en) Presto/2.6.30 Version/10.62

http://zare.jezgra.net/sshot.jpg


----------



## Beastie (Nov 5, 2010)

The errors I always get are mostly performance-related I believe:

```
Failed 1 tests.
Test 26 passed, but took 308ms (less than 30fps)
Test 46 failed: expected 'none' but got 'uppercase' - case y1 failed (index 21)
Test 69 passed, but took 37 attempts (less than perfect).
Test 80 passed, but took 51 attempts (less than perfect).
Total elapsed time: 4.25s
```


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 5, 2010)

I got 100/100 on Opera 11.00 alpha for Mac.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 7, 2010)

killasmurf86, have you seen the open/save dialogs in build 1055?! Quite an improvement I would say :e

http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/11/06/snapshot
http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/20658_11.00-1055/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> killasmurf86, have you seen the open/save dialogs in build 1055?! Quite an improvement I would say :e
> 
> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/11/06/snapshot
> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/20658_11.00-1055/



I'm running amd64 now... haven't set up i386 compat.... 
Can you show me screenshot?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 7, 2010)

There are screenshots on Ruari Ã˜degaard's blog.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> There are screenshots on Ruari Ã˜degaard's blog.



OMG.... They did it :d
I feel so happy that I was heard:
http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=687712

Other than file selector dialogue, they changed color... well, that was hard. lol


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's been bugging the hell out of me as well. Nice that it's finally fixed.

The 10.x version for FreeBSD kind of sucked in many little ways, but it seems that version 11 will make up for that!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 24, 2010)

Opera 11 is now "Beta".

I just got it, I like the new "tab stacking" feature! This is something I can definitely use that especially at work!

I also like the "plugins on demand" feature.

My impression is that it's fairly slow though, for example pressing the / for search you can visually see the bar pop up and the rest of the page move down in a few frames. This is not the case on Opera 10.60 on the same machine.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

Tied switching to x11 interface?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 25, 2010)

In opera:config I set "File Selector -> Dialog toolkit" to QT (Detected/used GTK by default) and that seems to have helped.

Anyone got flash to work by the way? It kind of working out-of-the-box for 10.60, but doesn't seem to work for 11 ...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 25, 2010)

Fixed that. Needed to copy the pluginwrappers to the non-standard directory.


```
[~/opera-11.00-1111/lib/opera]% mv operapluginwrapper operapluginwrapper.orig
[~/opera-11.00-1111/lib/opera]% cp /usr/local/lib/opera/operapluginwrapper* .
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 10, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> In opera:config I set "File Selector -> Dialog toolkit" to QT (Detected/used GTK by default) and that seems to have helped.
> 
> Anyone got flash to work by the way? It kind of working out-of-the-box for 10.60, but doesn't seem to work for 11 ...



(Opera Eleven still only working in 'user mode' on some sites, [1] however,) I found the new file selector dialog (gtk2 probably) cumbersome.  About:config (help tooltip ) says 0,1,2, or 3.  Found on the web: 4 -- which is "native x11" . Fortunately, that reverts the file save dialog back to how it has been for ages.  (At least here).
[1]  Just mentioned in passing.  Coincidentally, midori seems to suffice more most of those sites, though the zoom appears not to work as I'd like.

/edit/
"found cumbersome* still applies... but the lag is now BEFORE the save dialog (appears) rather than AFTER and/or BEFORE_and_AFTER the save dialog. (My first impression anyway. I know of a workaround for the new lag, possibly, might test it someday...)
/end edit/
/second edit/
Fixed it.  (afaik).  Saves to a new /dir at the root of the 
filesystem, then copied to the "usual" save-to subdirectory. 
Lag gone...
/edit second edit/


----------

